

Facebook appraisal pegs company's value at $3.7 billion - artaak
http://www.siliconvalley.com/latestheadlines/ci_11687173

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478358>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479897>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478115>

... and probably more. Do a search for ConnectU and Facebook to see others:

<http://searchyc.com/facebook+connectu?sort=by_date>

~~~
pg
Would you please stop doing this? It's ok for there to be multiple stories
about a topic.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK. I was trying to ensure that discussions remained in one place rather than
getting fragmented, but if that's regarded as the lesser evil then I'm happy
to stop.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

I've just noticed that you've been down-modded - it wasn't me!

